# The new ride!!!!!!



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

Well after about half a year of work I have finaly gotten the new bike! THe last half year has been crazy I was switching between frames and components every 2 hours! Well here is the final product after hours or research! 
Cervelo r2.5 team frame 
Campy chrous
Fizik Airone 
Am Classic Sprint 350s 
Look Keo carbon
Mavic ssc brakes
Stock seat post 
Reynolds Ouzo Pro 
Easton Ec70 Wing bar 
Easton Ec70 stem 
Continental attack/force tires 
Cateye Mircowireless comp. 
Profile Design cages
Fsa headset

I love this bike! it is soooo awesome for climbs! The think I might change the fork and upgrade it to a Easton Ec90 slx. An i might drop the $ for a pair of zip 303s for racing!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Schweet bike. Looks great!


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

of course u have to tell us how much it weighs


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

i havent got the weight messured yet but on my floor scale it was 16 to 17 so im thinkin about 16.5


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*fork choice*

I've ridden my R2.5 for the last yr with the Ouzo pro fork and loved it ... the SLX when I test rode the R2.5 last spring wasn't as sure handling in the rougher corners. The bike has a lot of forgiveness and unless you are a lightweight ( I like to keep at the 79kg limit) then you may prefer the Ouzo pro.

I hope you have time on your hands ... you won't want to cut your rides short on the Cervelo.


----------



## tintin1610 (Jan 26, 2005)

jhbeeton said:


> I've ridden my R2.5 for the last yr with the Ouzo pro fork and loved it ... the SLX when I test rode the R2.5 last spring wasn't as sure handling in the rougher corners. The bike has a lot of forgiveness and unless you are a lightweight ( I like to keep at the 79kg limit) then you may prefer the Ouzo pro.
> 
> I hope you have time on your hands ... you won't want to cut your rides short on the Cervelo.


Hey jh - thanks for the advice on the Reynolds fork. My R2.5 frameset arrived last week, and I have been torn between getting it build with the Ouzo Pro that came with it, or using the EC90 SL from my Soloist Team.

I think I'll go with the Ouzo Pro for now, altho I wonder how the new 2005/2006 Easton forks will work with the frame...

PS - Sweet R2.5 build!!!


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Soloist vs R2.5*

As a matter of opinion ... the soloist is a much stiffer & harsher ride and benefits from the forgiveness of the Easton fork ... The R2.5 on the other hand seems to match closer to the Ouzo pro ... even aesthetically, the matte finish of the Easton goes with the Soloist vs the carbon weave common to the pro & R2.5. Let me know what you think about the ride ...


----------

